

New Google Chrome Builds Show Greasemonkey Support - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/10/19/google-chrome-greasemonkey/

======
andreyf
I'm hoping Chrome innovates on script-sharing... if it were easier to
see/edit/share scripts for a page you're visiting, Greasemonkey would become
an entirely different product. Also, if GM scripts could expose API's to each
other.

~~~
shawndrost
I think the most interesting choice would be automatic usage of some scripts,
subject to certain criteria (popularity, manual review, etc). It's a
problematic idea, but it would have really interesting effects if it were
widely used.

------
sidsavara
Cool. Firefox add-ons in general is the reason why I temporarily used Chrome
but went back. The fancy each tab is its own process is cool, but I love
Greasemonkey, Delicious, Firebug,Adblock,Flashblock,Noscript...

Basically, by blocking all the offensive scripts to begin with, my browser
doesn't crash as often as it probably ought to ;).

~~~
sant0sk1
With how pervasive JavaScript has become on the web, I find an add-on like
NoScript to be onerous. You basically have to allow every web site you visit
before it will appear correctly.

FireBug was what was keeping me in FireFox until I started running Webkit
nightly builds and saw how great the Inspect tool is.

------
jamongkad
I hope they make a version for Linux! I would very much like to run it.
FireFox's one giant process is getting on my nerves.

